# Our new (furless) baby



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've posted pictures of my best friend Bri's baby girl on the forum over the past year and sooooo I thought I'd share pics of our new baby boy.
Meet William (Billy) Clifton..he was born at 9:20 Am this morning after a 3 hr (relatively) easy labor.
Momma was home having some contractions early this morning but wasn't concerned so she sent her husband to take the kids to school..within an hour she was starting to really feel her contractions and luckily her husband showed up in time to take her to her Midwife..He got there just in time,her water broke,she climbed in the tub and out popped Billy..lol 
20 minutes at the Midwifes and only 1 push..lucky lady 
He weighed in at 10lbs and is 23 inches long which seems huge to me but his big brother was over 11lbs so he's a little guy
I had the absolute joy of spending part of the day with him and OMG...I already looooove him to pieces.
He makes little cooing noises constantly but if you coo back he'll stop and listen..seriously cute stuff! 
Here are a couple pics..I'm sure that more will follow shortly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, now that is the way to give birth! Congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now Todd will have another best friend to snuggle with! He's a cutie!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that is one big baby. There's nothing as delicious as a sweet smelling, cooing baby. Enjoy him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How sweet is that? I'm thinking future linebacker.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the title of this thread- it really had me guessing. Awww, he's cute. How in the world do you deliver a 10lb baby with one push? That's amazing!
Gina


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What a beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

That is the weirdest looking Havanese I have ever seen... 

Just kidding  , Billy is adorable. Well wishes towards Mama and baby, and I hope you have fun with this new little life!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww.....I have baby fever bad (not me but wanting a grandchild)!!!! This doesn't help.
Congrats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that's a bundle of chubby cuteness! :kiss: He is adorable!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats. He is a doll. You must recover quickly , to be on here already. We can't keep the HF waiting too long. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! He is beautiful. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a big boy! More to love.....lol


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats! Hope everyone is doing well.
And hope you all enjoy this new little guy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Congrats. He is a doll. *You must recover quickly , to be on here already*. We can't keep the HF waiting too long. LOL


Lol..he's not *MY* baby 
Little Billy is doing great. I'm going to a baby shower north of Seattle tomarrow and so I won't get to see him again until monday but I'm sure that his Momma will take good care of him for me until then


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eva said:


> Lol..he's not *MY* baby
> Little Billy is doing great. I'm going to a baby shower north of Seattle tomarrow and so I won't get to see him again until monday but I'm sure that his Momma will take good care of him for me until then


Sorry Eva ,I must have misread something. You'll have to forgive me , I am stuggling with the swine flu. this week. lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Sorry Eva ,I must have misread something. You'll have to forgive me , I am stuggling with the swine flu. this week. lol


No problem Dave..so sorry that you're sick. 
We all had H1N1 a few weeks ago..it's a miserable little bug 
Feel better soon


----------

